# Jointed Jigging Spoon Pics



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Here are a few of the jointed spoons I've made. The bottom one rattles. Looks like it might be good through the ice. Can't wait to try them out!!!


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

sorry duh...

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=30400&ppuser=1901


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

Holy shiite dude ! You are building quite the inventory ! Need a field tester ! Nice job !


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

krustydawg said:


> Holy shiite dude ! You are building quite the inventory ! Need a field tester ! Nice job !



He's hooked! Better call Lures Anonymous, quick!


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Do they have a wing at the Betty Ford Clinic for lure makers? That's just sad.
Good thing I can stop anytime I want to.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Wow! those look really nice.


----------

